# NY Fox 5 HD channel not in HD



## zuffy (Aug 18, 2008)

Over the weekend, I have noticed that my Fox 5 channel is not broadcast in HD anymore even though it's the HD channel. Anyone having this same problem? I am in Brooklyn, NY 11204 area.

Forgot to add that my Fox 5 from OTA is good.


----------



## Extreme46 (Apr 5, 2006)

I have the same problem. I live in northern New Jersey when I noticed this past Saturday afternoon that Channel 5 (Fox) was not even coming in in SD. Going to call Dish to try and find the reason.


----------



## BEETULZ (Apr 16, 2009)

Same issue with FOX here on Long Island. Please post back if you get any kind of explanation from Dish.

Thanks,
John


----------



## Yes616 (Sep 6, 2006)

I have been searching around different forums and found it is a Fox 5 problem. The HD was even down for OTA viewers but has been restored there. It is still down on Dish but should be restored in a few days. Possibly this weekend.


----------



## BEETULZ (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks Yes616. Hopefully you are correct. FOX is also in HD on Cablevision as well (I A/B'd it with Dish last night).


----------



## zuffy (Aug 18, 2008)

I didn't call Dish but I noticed that HD is back today. My OTA for Fox was always good though so that was my backup.


----------

